# Internal temp for country rib



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey all just wanted to get some input on internal temps for country ribs, these look like they were cut from the front of the loin with more rib bone in them if I'm correct on the location of the cut as I see there are cuts some butcher's do from the butt or shoulder.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2021)

If they have a lot of Loin meat, then an IT of 145 is plenty. Of course you can take them to Pull Apart, 205, if desired. I would go to 145 and sample the Dark meat for tenderness. Then decide...JJ


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 28, 2021)

Great thank you and good idea


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2021)

Some pics of what you have would help


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 28, 2021)

I should have posted initially and I've been running around 275 degrees.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Agree with Jake . Some have more loin , some are more from the shoulder .


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 28, 2021)

Ive cooked them till they are tender, dont recall temp, go by feel on those, unless Im doing them on the grill. Ive had what looks like in Jimmy's post, ever since I was a kid, one of my favorite cuts of meat.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 28, 2021)

When I get the loin country style ribs, they have a little of the back rib still attached.  I probe for tenderness around the bones, the rest takes care of itself.... but I do inject.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2021)

I agree with JJ.
However when I get them, I try to get the ones with "Bone-in" because it seems you have a better chance of them being from the shoulder if it includes bones, and that should give you more Fat & more tender meat.
Then I go for 145° to 150° Internal Temp.
Anything much higher tends to dry out pretty bad.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I agree with JJ.
> However when I get them, I try to get the ones with "Bone-in" because it seems you have a better chance of them being from the shoulder if it includes bones, and that should give you more Fat & more tender meat.
> Then I go for 145° to 150° Internal Temp.
> Anything much higher tends to dry out pretty bad.
> ...








The shoulder country style ribs I get are strips of a pork butt.  Like a pork steak, only thicker and narrower.   Once the blade bone runs out, they call them boneless country style ribs.  But I have to cook them way higher temp that 150°, more like 190° for sliceable.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Yup , if from the shoulder / butt I go 185 / 195 . 
Loin section 145 .


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 28, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Yup , if from the shoulder / butt I go 185 / 195 .
> Loin section 145 .



Sometimes I see the family packs on sale for $1.29, the way they are cut they take very little prep and I'm ready to make ground pork or a batch of bulk sausage in no time.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks again for the help..turns out mine were loin section and took.them to 190 and middle was dry but the one I cut to an individual portion was done 45 minutes before the other ones. Learned a great deal after the cook..haha. I did salt and coarse black pepper on that one shown in picture and they were really good.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2021)

They sure look good . Salt , pepper and some smoke is all you need for me .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> View attachment 482190
> 
> The shoulder country style ribs I get are strips of a pork butt.  Like a pork steak, only thicker and narrower.   Once the blade bone runs out, they call them boneless country style ribs.  But I have to cook them way higher temp that 150°, more like 190° for sliceable.




Around here, those in your picture would be Pork Shoulder Steaks.
Our Shoulder/Butt cut CSRs are usually cut in 1" to 2" wide strips, sometimes only partially cut through, so I have to finish their cuts if I want them in strips.

If they have a lot of fat on them, I'll take them higher in IT, but if not much fat, I only go to 145°--150°.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2021)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Thanks again for the help..turns out mine were loin section and took.them to 190 and middle was dry but the one I cut to an individual portion was done 45 minutes before the other ones. Learned a great deal after the cook..haha. I did salt and coarse black pepper on that one shown in picture and they were really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks Great in that Picture, Paulie!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 29, 2021)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Thanks again for the help..turns out mine were loin section and took.them to 190 and middle was dry but the one I cut to an individual portion was done 45 minutes before the other ones. Learned a great deal after the cook..haha. I did salt and coarse black pepper on that one shown in picture and they were really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks delicious bud


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Around here, those in your picture would be Pork Shoulder Steaks.
> Our Shoulder/Butt cut CSRs are usually cut in 1" to 2" wide strips, sometimes only partially cut through, so I have to finish their cuts if I want them in strips.
> 
> If they have a lot of fat on them, I'll take them higher in IT, but if not much fat, I only go to 145°--150°.
> ...


 Our pork steaks are the full cross section cut.  Maybe it's a western thing.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks everyone for all the great info..ill take another crack at them again with the knowledge I have now. Instead of leaving them all together I'm gonna slice them individually and I'm sure they will quick quicker and may be more evenly.


----------

